# What can I do with left-over mashed potatoes?



## John R (May 24, 2005)

Can someone help me? How can I turn my L/O mashed potatoes into fried patties for breakfast? Are there alternative ways besides deep frying them? I would like a browned outer crust without all of the grease. Any ideas? All of my attempts so far have failed.


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

Have you tried adding egg and breadcrumbs to them? What I would do is put a bagel (cause I like bagels!) in the food processor and make it into crumbs, add an egg or two, maybe some green onion, the potatoes and some pepper. Process that, and then add milk if necessary. I'd then grill it on the stovetop in a little bit of oil (say grapeseed or olive) and fry them slowly so they brown on the outside, but still cook on the inside. Then, I suppose I'd top them with a bit of white sausage gravy or perhaps a handful of grated cheese.
It seems I've made patties here and there, but I never have enough mashed potatoes for leftovers!


----------



## luvs (May 24, 2005)

just add 1 beaten egg to 2 c. cold mashed potatoes, add 1/4 c. chopped onion and season to taste. shape into patties and brown in butter 5 minutes per side. garnish with parsley.


----------



## Brooksy (May 25, 2005)

The patties are extremely delicate to turn John so be careful. Make sure your mash isn't too sloppy.  

Other than that the girls are spot on...

On the other hand, if is is too sloppy for individual patties, simply make one large cake in the frying pan and turn over little bits at a time so that the crusty parts spread throughout the "fry up". Keep turning over until you end up with enough crust throughout the mash.

Sometimes it can be a pain to make patties when a fry up will do...


----------



## ironchef (May 25, 2005)

Seach the web for a croquette recipes.


----------



## crewsk (May 25, 2005)

Check out this link  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2448&highlight=Mashed+Potato+Patties


----------



## Claire (May 27, 2005)

Jacques (Cooking at Home, pg 156) says 4c mashed potatoes, 3 eggs, 2/3 c Gruyere/Swiss, 1/4 tsp salt, 1/8 tsp pepper, mix, bake in a casserole dish at 400 for 30-35 min (pardon, Jacques, for my paraphrasing).  I've made this often (often mashing potatoes to do it) and everyone loves it.  It's very forgiving, if I have fewer eggs it turns out ok, and different types of cheeses (you want something fairly strong and a little firm/dry) in different amounts work well. I've been known to add a pinch of baking powder to give it more pouf, and you can season it more if you like.  Great dish for banquets, buffets, potlucks.


----------



## Paint (May 27, 2005)

In Britain, we make something called 'Bubble and Squeak' with left-over mashed potatoes.  It is so named because of the squeaking noise it makes while it's frying.  Basically you mix the potato with any left-over cabbage (or you can use other greens, such as brussel sprouts etc., - just shred them up first), salt and pepper, a little butter (Oooh, bacon would be good too!), and then form it into patties which you then fry until browned and crisp on both sides.  I remember hating it when I was a child - but then my Mum wasn't a very good cook, and no child really likes cabbage LOL!  I think I'd like it now I'm older though 

Paint.


----------



## IcyMist (May 27, 2005)

John after you eat your yummy potato cakes, try making these. My grandmother use to make these for us when we were kids. I don't know if the recipe is the same, but make sure to add the peanut butter if you like peanut butter. Makes them yummy.  I have never had it with the cocoa, but could be good.   I think if you want to make it without cocoa, just add a little extra powdered sugar.  

*Mashed Potato Candy Recipe*

1/4 c. mashed potatoes
3 Tbsp. cocoa
Powdered sugar (about 2-2 1/2 c.)
1 Tbsp. peanut butter (opt.)
1/2 tsp. vanilla

Mix potatoes and cocoa
Add peanut butter and vanilla.
Mix
Add powdered sugar a little at a time until it reaches the desired consistency of fudge.
*Note:* Coconut or chopped nuts may be added varitey.


----------



## Claire (May 28, 2005)

Paint:  I love bubble and squeak, and indeed DO know that it is called that because of the frying pan noise.  But hubby and I giggle whenever we make it because with that cabbage, it also quite graphically describes the sound effects on our bodies after consuming  meal of it.  Surely Brits have noticed this one and had fun with it for centuries.


----------



## Paint (May 28, 2005)

LOL!  So that's what was wrong with my Mum & Dad all those years ago.....they went to the docs and everything.  All the while it must have been the Bubble & Squeak 

.....actually, I think all the other recipes you've been given sound far yummier


----------



## Claire (May 29, 2005)

Yeah, but there's something to be said for comfort food.  It didn't occur to me that I've been seeing a lot of a Brit freind of mine lately and have never given her greif about Bubble and Squeak.  She's a quite dignified-seeming lady, but will crack up if I say something like, "OK, is it really about the frying pan or about gasto-intestinal noises you make after eating it!!??"


----------



## CookBookFun (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't have exact amounts on this - I generally just guestimate.

Take your leftover smooshed spuds, and add some minced onion, some leftover corn, some seasoned salt, some paprika, some flour, and an egg or so.

Put it in an oblong glass baking dish, cover it, and refrigerate over-night.

The next morning, it will have set up.  Cut it into squares and slow-fry until brown in some melted margarine.

Quite tasty.

Bill Dugan


----------

